

Using Algorithms to Determine Character - andreea_popescu
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/26/using-algorithms-to-determine-character/

======
thomasrossi
Too bad there are no details about the algorithm. I'd use something
supervised, for how it's described in the first part it looks some sort of
bayes

